# Other breeds that do well with vizslas?



## Alexander

When I move back to Massachusetts in about a year I'm thinking about getting a friend for my Vizsla.

Anyone have a breed that does well with their Vizsla? From taking him to dog parks, he tends to be interested in/get along with german short haired pointers, labs, etc. You know, similar breeds to himself.


----------



## pippylongstocking

Why not another Vizsla?


----------



## Alexander

Pippylongstocking said:


> Why not another Vizsla?


To be honest that's probably what I'm going to end up doing lol. But I'd like to explore the options


----------



## Darcy1311

I think nothing looks nicer than a pair of the same breed, and the Vizsla is the most striking...or am I just blinkered towards Vizsla's. :


----------



## pippylongstocking

That's totally true! ;D


----------



## MilesMom

Our Vizsla loves German Shorthaired Pointers and Australian Shepards. GSP to keep up with him and play in the water, and Australian Shepards because they are herding dogs and Miles loves being chased.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Another V is best!!

But if you must disobey our orders I'd suggest another high energy birddog.


----------



## threefsh

We considered another breed in our quest for a "brother" for Riley... of course we ended up with another V. The only thing better than 1 V? 2 Vs.


----------



## MilesMom

Agreed. We are on the wait list for our 2nd boy


----------



## zigzag

This would be my second pick after a Vizsla.


Bourbonnais Pointing Dog Information and Pictures
www.dogbreedinfo.com/ ...(Bourbonnais Pointer) (Bourbonnais Pointing Dog) (French Pointing Dog) ( French Pointer). Braque du ...


----------



## pippylongstocking

I would love another V, male or female. Ester wouldn't care what breed, she loves all dogs! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Claire

Originally I came to this forum when I was torn between the Vizsla and the GSD... I could not be happier with my choice, but I think in the future I would still love a German Shepherd, once Liesel is all grown up and (fingers crossed!) mature... 
Has anyone ever seen a GSD and V interacting? I just ask because I have also noticed that Liesel will tend to react differently (with more excitement!) around the same breed or similar breeds as her, it's lovely that they seem to identify in some way - maybe it's just down to their energy levels.

I was just discussing this with Liesel, I got down on the floor, asked for a 'cuddle and a kiss' (she put her paws on my shoulders and licked my face) and warned her that in the future, we might get another dog... almost in perfect response to this, she plonked her bum down on my lap, her paws still on my shoulders, leaned to one side and settled in for a proper cuddle! Not sure if that was her trying to convince me that one dog is enough...


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Dozers been around some GSDs and they never seem to hit it off. But Dozer isn't comfortable with a lot of dogs.


----------



## threefsh

Claire said:


> Has anyone ever seen a GSD and V interacting?


GSD and GSD mixes are always the dogs that attack Riley... for no reason. We steer clear of them. :-\


----------



## Claire

Ahh poor Riley!
I think GSDs are often culprits for biting and being overly reactive with dogs because they can be so driven and without enough socialisation and direction I think they can be pretty reactive in general... But I really believe with the right breeding and the right upbringing they can be amazing, with people and dogs alike - I'd love to be one of those people who raises one right, with plenty of socialisation, so the dog could be a good ambassador for the breed!
Liesel's been pretty lucky in general with dogs - we've had one slightly reactive GSD (she was a rescue, the owner explained, but he kept her under control and even without a muzzle she did very well and warmed to Liesel quickly), but two dogs that have actually had a go at her have both been small, a Cavalier and a Terrier mix!


----------



## GarysApollo

I have two Vizsla's and they are inseparable. I would not have it any other way.


----------



## GarysApollo

I agree about the GSD, I think my older boy pisses them off because he does not stop playing and they can only keep up with him for a hour or less.


----------



## MilesMom

Unfortunately we have had negative experiences with GSDs. Miles has been bitten in the side by one and there are 2 (from 2 separate households) that would like nothing more than have Miles for lunch. We can't be around them because I get scared and that sends a bad vibe to Miles.


----------



## Ozkar

Depending on if you're getting a puppy, A Vizsla would always be my first choice. However, if you are looking at a rescue or re home, then a Vizsla may not be available. So if going down that route, some breeds to consider might be a WHV, A GSP or GWP, an English Pointer, or alternatively, a Boxer. I found Boxers really get on well with both my V's and my GSP. 

Watch Labs, Retrievers and Curly coats as they can be a bit bitey. At least the Aussie ones can be.


----------



## lyra

Lyra's best friends are a GSD, GSP, Rottweiler and a few Retrievers. They are all full size and she has played with them from about four months. Quite a sought seeing a 10kg V playing with a 40kg Rottweiler!


----------



## Suliko

I can't even imagine another breed but a VIZSLA! We have two, and other breeds don't even come to my mind  Fine....my two girls are doing fine with GSPs, too :


----------



## zigzag

This is the link I wanted to post about the Braques or French pointer. I do really like the sound of this breed I think they would work well with a Vizsla in the home and in the field. 

http://www.gundogmag.com/2011/09/09/gun-dog-breeds-the-braques-francais-french-pointer/


----------



## datacan

Vizsla, GSP. Right out of the box, they get along. 

In truth, all dogs should get along, if properly trained by the owner. But reality is not like that.

Sadly, around our neighborhood, anything else needs careful monitoring. They play different, think different. While the other breeds may get along, there is always a compromise and in some cases a big compromise. 

Then again, everything is possible if the relationship is monitored.


----------



## luv2laugh

Oso's best friend breeds are boxers, a farrow hound and several mixes. He also (strangely enough) is just infatuated with basset hounds. He jumps up against them and moves at a gazillion miles per minute and they bellow and jump up and let him play around with their ears. 

He met a kindred spirit who was a lab, but for some reason they don't seem to be his first choice or the best match most of the time.


----------



## stryker

I have a 4 yo Vizsla and a 9 yo huskey its been a challange but they get along fine


----------



## datacan

zigzag said:


> This is the link I wanted to post about the Braques or French pointer. I do really like the sound of this breed I think they would work well with a Vizsla in the home and in the field.
> 
> http://www.gundogmag.com/2011/09/09/gun-dog-breeds-the-braques-francais-french-pointer/


Awesome looking dog... and it's French... oui oui oulala!
I bet the two breeds are worlds apart... but if you let the Vizsla train the French poser  you will end up with a dog that gets along better than just mixing the two breeds separately and hoping they cooperate. 
Anyhow, I would only consider another Vizsla to keep company to my Vizsla (if I had a choice).


----------



## zigzag

One thing is certain two is better then one.


----------

